# Detroit, Milano.



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Cammino per le strade adiacenti al quartiere dove sono nato e cresciuto, dove sono vissuti i miei genitori, i miei nonni e dove lavoro.
La parte industriale è una distesa di capannoni abbandonati, nei cui cortili senza vita crescono gli alberi selvatici tra le crepe dell'asfalto corroso.
L'attività produttiva ha gettato la spugna ormai più di dieci anni fa. Alcuni stabilimenti furono demoliti all'epoca del boom edilizio, una quindicina di anni or sono, e sono ora edifici residenziali, il resto giace, in stato di degrado.
La memoria mi porta indietro e ricolloca tutte le attività originarie, con tutte le persone che affollavano queste strade ora deserte. Negli ultimi tempi la situazione è andata ulteriormente peggiorando, facendo aumentare il numero di aree dismesse e coinvolgendo le vie adiacenti, quelle più trafficate, quelle dove avresti immaginato una crescita che ora dubiti potrà mai arrivare.
Scomparsa la palestra, il ristorante, tre grandi concessionari di auto, il grande centro per la vendita di arredi da bagno e piastrelle, le edicole, le librerie, il negozio della Scavolini etc... Cammini e noti la presenza di questi edifici divenuti ingombranti, con qualche pretesa di modernità e di lusso, e ti rendi conto che sei rimasto solo sul marciapiede. E sei consapevole che tra poco toccherà ad altre attività, quelle sopravvissute, quelli che fornivano servizi a chi lavorava nella zona che si sta svuotando.
Per comprare i biglietti del trasporto pubblico devo ormai camminare, recarmi alla stazione ferroviaria, dove c'è l'ultima edicola di zona. Il commesso straniero, che ha sostituito le signore che lavoravano prima, capisce poco l'italiano e non riesce a darmi il biglietto con la tariffa giusta, quello che  compro da dieci anni. Devo aiutarlo io. Anche l'edicola si è svuotata, tanti prodotti sono scomparsi, c'è meno roba in giro, non ci compro più niente. 
Il parco dove andavo in bici da bambino è divenuto il più grande centro di spaccio di droga a basso costo. Vengono qui da altre città della Lombardia. Li vedi camminare a passo svelto per raggiungere il boschetto che è ormai tappezzato di siringhe. Lo spaccio qui come altrove è gestito da stranieri. Sono loro anche le altre attività residuali della zona: negozi di kebab, di cineserie a basso costo là dove c'erano gioiellerie, negozi di pellicceria, scarpe eleganti, librerie, mercerie, ferramenta, arredamenti, pasticcerie.
Il quartiere che ha visto scomparire le ultime tracce di ceto medio una decina di anni fa, quando si completò il processo di trasferimento nell'hinterland alla ricerca di aree più tranquille di chi ne aveva le possibilità, è ormai a maggioranza straniera, ma non per questo ha acquisito un'identità multietnica. 
Sembra di essere a Detroit. 
Invece è Milano, a dieci minuti da piazza Duomo.

Che cosa non ha funzionato?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2018)

Nulla. È il momento di comprare perché tra poco arriverà qualche mega costruttore che trasformerà i capannoni in loft, costruirà qualche grattacielo facendo schizzare i prezzi.
Ricordati che fino a 15 anni fa la zona dove Adesso ci sta City Life stava a un euro al metro quadro


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla. È il momento di comprare perché tra poco arriverà qualche mega costruttore che trasformerà i capannoni in loft, costruirà qualche grattacielo facendo schizzare i prezzi.
> Ricordati che fino a 15 anni fa la zona dove Adesso ci sta City Life stava a un euro al metro quadro


E' più o meno quello che sento dire da 20/30 anni: ogni tanto si favoleggia di uno sviluppo con investimenti mirati, rammento una cittadella dello sport per le Olimpiadi, una cittadella della giustizia, un'area per l'innovazione nell'agricoltura periurbana e in tempi recenti uno stadio calcistico con Parnasi. Nulla di fatto.
Norman Foster fu salutato come il salvatore della zona dismessa adiacente  col progetto urbanistico di Santa Giulia, per esempio, cominciato nel 2005 e attualmente completato al 20/30%.
Troppi anni, troppo tempo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

non è che ci sia qualcosa in particolare che non ha funzionato. è che le cose non potevano andare diversamente.

il multiculturalismo non esiste ed il parallelo con Detroit è azzeccato.    si tratta ora per te di trovarsi dal proprio lato dell'8 Mile.

e quello dove stai adesso non è più il tuo.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che ci sia qualcosa in particolare che non ha funzionato. è che le cose non potevano andare diversamente.
> 
> il multiculturalismo non esiste ed il parallelo con Detroit è azzeccato.    si tratta ora per te di trovarsi dal proprio lato dell'8 Mile.
> 
> *e quello dove stai adesso non è più il tuo*.



Me ne sto accorgendo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Me ne sto accorgendo.


  ecco bravo e ricordati anche di chi ha creato sto casino.     che questa non è integrazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' più o meno quello che sento dire da 20/30 anni: ogni tanto si favoleggia di uno sviluppo con investimenti mirati, rammento una cittadella dello sport per le Olimpiadi, una cittadella della giustizia, un'area per l'innovazione nell'agricoltura periurbana e in tempi recenti uno stadio calcistico con Parnasi. Nulla di fatto.
> Norman Foster fu salutato come il salvatore della zona dismessa adiacente  col progetto urbanistico di Santa Giulia, per esempio, cominciato nel 2005 e attualmente completato al 20/30%.
> Troppi anni, troppo tempo.


E sei un ragazzo fortunato. A Milano le riqualificazioni le fanno davvero. Pensa Se abitavi a Reggio Calabria


----------



## Tradito? (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco bravo e ricordati anche di chi ha creato sto casino.     che questa non è integrazione.


chi è stato?


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

inizierei con chi ha governato negli ultimi 6 anni e mezzo e proseguirei con chi sostiene la necessità di uno ius soli/culturae in un posto dove già con le normative attuali vengono naturalizzate centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno senza che nel frattempo qualcuno si sia preoccupato di verificare quanto davvero si siano italianizzate.

a me sentire gente ancora straparlare di ineluttabilità di queste ondate di deportazione di schiavi mi fa passare la voglia di discutere.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> inizierei con chi ha governato negli ultimi 6 anni e mezzo e proseguirei con chi sostiene la necessità di uno ius soli/culturae in un posto dove già con le normative attuali vengono naturalizzate centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno senza che nel frattempo qualcuno si sia preoccupato di verificare quanto davvero si siano italianizzate.
> 
> a me sentire gente ancora straparlare di ineluttabilità di queste ondate di deportazione di schiavi mi fa passare la voglia di discutere.


Il problema è che in questi ultimi anni è mancata  la presa di coscienza dei problemi che molti di noi si sono dovuti caricare sulle spalle.
Credo che ognuno di noi conosca un esodato, un disoccupato 60enne, un titolare di un'impresa fallita, un giovane precario.
E altri che vivono in quartieri in cui sono diventati alieni, in quanto assoluta minoranza culturale.
Nella casa di fronte a quella dove sono nato su 112 famiglie sono 2 sono rimaste italiane. Una signora di 93 anni e un'altra sulla ottantina. Il resto è costituito da musulmani. 
Il dibattito si è conformato sulla denigrazione dell'avversario e sulla totale indifferenza verso i problemi reali e concreti.
Come evitare che dalle mie parti i marocchini si accoltellino per strada? E spaccino? 
Esiste una soluzione? 
Esiste qualcuno che si prende carico  di tutti i problemi elencati al di fuori delle parole usate per raccattare voti?
Esiste qualcuno che ha un progetto per quest'Italia che non sia la svendita del patrimonio ai fondi stranieri e il massacro culturale a cui qualcuno la vuole sottoporre?


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

ripeto, al momento puoi avere la certezza di chi ha causato tutto e che in paesi davvero civili sarebbe già stato messo dinanzi al plotone di esecuzione.

facendo la scrematura di nomi e partiti, a cominciare da quello che sta al governo anche a Milano città, sta poi a te decidere se tra quello che rimane c'è qualcosa che si conforma alla tua formazione mentale ed ai tuoi desiderata.

la soluzione a breve è sospendere Schengen, interrompere i finanziamenti all'UE (ricordiamo sempre che l'Italia è un contributore netto), reimpatriare tutti coloro che non hanno più la fedina penale immacolata ed agire direttamente nei territori in cui si perpetua il traffico di schiavi.

le soluzioni a mediolungo termine sono necessariamente internazionali, ma vanno fatte gestire da persone che abbiano davvero a cuore l'interesse nazionale.      ma fino a che ci sarà chi continua a delirare dell'imminente invasione russa ed a preparare una nuova guerra su suolo europeo, non la vedo bene


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> è ormai a maggioranza straniera, ma non per questo ha acquisito un'identità multietnica.
> Sembra di essere a Detroit.
> Invece è Milano, a dieci minuti da piazza Duomo.
> 
> Che cosa non ha funzionato?


Testimonianza toccante. Ma, lasciatemelo dire, "identità multietnica" è un ossimoro. La multietnicità è la morte dell'identità, quando non morte e basta.
Pensa che questo spopolamento, questa sparizione di italiani per far posto a soggetti completamente estranei, viene definito "progresso".
Ma ormai il Re è nudo, non incantano più nessuno, le democrazie hanno perso legittimità e lo sanno. E mostano la faccia feroce.
Noi, nati in altra epoca, abbiamo ancora un "nostro mondo" da difendere. E non è quello comunitario, condiviso. Ci si meraviglia, invece, se dei giovani, di fronte a questo degrado, perdono la testa e sparano all'impazzata?
Io temo che il risultato finale sarà una guerra etnica, asimmetrica, perché lo Stato combatterà al fianco di una parte ben precisa.
È odiosa la guerra etnica, non puoi scegliere da che parte stare.
Sono estremamente preoccupato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ripeto, al momento puoi avere la certezza di chi ha causato tutto e che in paesi davvero civili sarebbe già stato messo dinanzi al plotone di esecuzione.
> 
> facendo la scrematura di nomi e partiti, a cominciare da quello che sta al governo anche a Milano città, sta poi a te decidere se tra quello che rimane c'è qualcosa che si conforma alla tua formazione mentale ed ai tuoi desiderata.
> 
> ...


Tutto bello, ma c'è il solito equivoco, comune a tutti, di pensare che siamo un Paese sovrano, con libertà di scelta.
Dal 1945 siamo sotto occupazione militare straniera, ci sono basi dappertutto. Quello che succede lo vuole il nostro occupante. Non c'è Salvini che tenga: se l'occupante vuole la morte degli italiani, gli italiani moriranno. L'unica speranza è che l'occupante se ne vada. Si sperava che Trump tenesse fede alle sue promesse, chiudendo la NATO e disimpegnando gli Stati Uniti. Ma, lo si sospettava ma adesso è chiarissimo, negli USA non comanda il Presidente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

chiudere la NATO non è fattibile e le basi americane non le puoi spostare dall'oggi al domani, oltretutto non mi pare che rump lo abbia mai detto.    lui vuole semplicemente che la parte europea della NATO faccia la sua parte, soprattutto economicamente.  considerando l'attivismo dei neocon e dei dems per demonizzare Lega e M5S, non mi pare che siano tanti sicuri che gli italiani votino sotto dettatura.    vero è che il PD è come sempre al guinzaglio, ma gli altri......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiudere la NATO non è fattibile e le basi americane non le puoi spostare dall'oggi al domani, oltretutto non mi pare che rump lo abbia mai detto.    lui vuole semplicemente che la parte europea della NATO faccia la sua parte, soprattutto economicamente.  considerando l'attivismo dei neocon e dei dems per demonizzare Lega e M5S, non mi pare che siano tanti sicuri che gli italiani votino sotto dettatura.    vero è che il PD è come sempre al guinzaglio, *ma gli altri.....*.


Gli altri li si abbatte a colpi di indagine. La magistratura è lì per quello.
Se poi la situazione dovesse sfuggire di mano, ci sono sempre i bombardamenti in agguato: basta dire che sono tornati i "nazisti" e tutto diventa lecito.

Quanto a Trump: in campagna elettorale aveva dichiarato la NATO obsoleta e costosa, paventando il disimpegno USA (e spaventando a morte gli euroburocrati che sono al potere grazie alle armi di Washington). Poi ha aggiustato il tiro, chiedendo agli europei di pagare di più.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

guarda che già convincere tedeschi e francesi a mettere mano al portafoglio sarebbe uno straordinario successo


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2018)

Cosi' come Detroit si e' fossilizzata sull'auto in italia per troppi anni ci si e' fossilizzati troppo e solo sul mattone,senza diversificare l'economia e pensare al lungo termine. Siamo il popolo dell'orticello dopotutto. Soldini tanti e subito,del domani chi se ne fotte. E poi stiamo parlando di Milano,una citta' con il perenne e giustificato complesso di inferiorita' nei confronti delle capitali del nord europa. Adesso hanno fatto 'ste due palazzoni che si vedono in ogni pubblicita'..patetici.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2018)

quali palazzoni?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> in italia per troppi anni ci si e' fossilizzati troppo e solo sul mattone


Mi sa che confondi l'Italia con la Spagna. Ricordo quando la Spagna ci voleva dare lezioni di "sviluppo" solo perché cementificava le coste.
Sono stufo di chi spara a zero sull'Italia. Sai perché l'Alta Finanza ci odia e fa sparare a zero su di noi tutti i giornali economici mondiali? Semplice: perché siamo i MIGLIORI. Zero risorse del sottosuolo, una percentuale coltivabile del territorio bassissima eppure in queste terre la CIVILTÀ ha brillato come da nessuna altra parte. E in più riprese.
Con successi anche recenti, come la ricostruzione, il miracolo economico e il diffondersi di un tessuto di piccole e medie imprese, molto competitive, che ha sempre fatto rabbia alle multinazionali. E che adesso stanno strozzando: con l'euro e con la fiscalità.
Perché l'Italia non ha le ricchezze delle Americhe o dell'Africa o dell'Asia. La ricchezza dell'Italia sono gli ITALIANI. È la nostra genialità.
Paghiamo, purtroppo, un certo individualismo esasperato che ha portato alla corruttibilitá della nostra classe dirigente: che ci ha letteralmente venduti.
E quella schifezza, chiamata "democrazia" sembra fatta apposta per portare corrotti e delinquenti al potere.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi sa che confondi l'Italia con la Spagna. Ricordo quando la Spagna ci voleva dare lezioni di "sviluppo" solo perché cementificava le coste.
> Sono stufo di chi spara a zero sull'Italia. Sai perché l'Alta Finanza ci odia e fa sparare a zero su di noi tutti i giornali economici mondiali? Semplice: *perché siamo i MIGLIORI*. Zero risorse del sottosuolo, una percentuale coltivabile del territorio bassissima eppure in queste terre la CIVILTÀ ha brillato come da nessuna altra parte. E in più riprese.
> Con successi anche recenti, come la ricostruzione, il miracolo economico e il diffondersi di un tessuto di piccole e medie imprese, molto competitive, che ha sempre fatto rabbia alle multinazionali. E che adesso stanno strozzando: con l'euro e con la fiscalità.
> Perché l'Italia non ha le ricchezze delle Americhe o dell'Africa o dell'Asia. *La ricchezza dell'Italia sono gli ITALIANI.* È la nostra genialità.
> ...


Ti prego dimmi che hai 85 anni e sei un nostalgico del 20ennio fascista. Caxxo questa roba non la leggevo da secoli,ma veramente c'e' gente che pensa ancora cosi' ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ti prego dimmi che hai 85 anni e sei un nostalgico del 20ennio fascista. Caxxo questa roba non la leggevo da secoli,ma veramente c'e' gente che pensa ancora cosi' ?


E tu dimmi che non sei una zecca che si beve tutto quello che legge su repubblica...


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ti prego dimmi che hai 85 anni e sei un nostalgico del 20ennio fascista. Caxxo questa roba non la leggevo da secoli,ma veramente c'e' gente che pensa ancora cosi' ?




http://www.famigliacristiana.it/iniziative/orgoglio-italiano.aspx

"Ma essere italiano… Con tutto il rispetto: chi di noi vorrebbe essere qualcos’altro?"


Famiglia Cristiana, 2011. 


Ogni tanto, credere, anche illusoriamente, per carità, nelle nostre possibilità non fa male.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ti prego dimmi che hai 85 anni e sei un nostalgico del 20ennio fascista. Caxxo questa roba non la leggevo da secoli,ma veramente c'e' gente che pensa ancora cosi' ?


il problema è proprio essersi dimenticati dell'orgoglio nazionale.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è proprio essersi dimenticati dell'orgoglio nazionale.....


 su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è proprio essersi dimenticati dell'orgoglio nazionale.....


Quoto.
Ma attenzione che a scommettere sul fallimento di questo grande e disgraziato paese a volte sono proprio quelli che sproloquiano di patria.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma attenzione che a scommettere sul fallimento di questo grande e disgraziato paese a volte sono proprio quelli che sproloquiano di patria.


mi onoro di non essere tra quelli


----------



## Martoriato (15 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è proprio essersi dimenticati dell'orgoglio nazionale.....


Ma quando mai c'è stato ? Dai che siamo sempre stati guelfi e ghibellini e sempre lo saremo..non serviamo a niente,siamo un popolo di malati di mente.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi onoro di non essere tra quelli


Ti credo.
Ma la faccenda che ci sia e ci sia stato chi semplicemente si è fatto gli affari suoi predicando dal palcoscenico sull' onestà, sui valori della famiglia, della nazione, della patria etc. è una realta.

Poi ci sono pure quelli che pensano che la parola patria sia una bestemmia, tanto siamo tutti figli del mondo, tutto il mondo è paese etc.....
E li vorrei pur vedere a fare un discorso del genere in cina o solo in australia ad esempio....per coerenza eh, perchè ad essere coraggiosi come "figli del mondo apolidi" in italia in fondo ci vuole pure poco.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E tu dimmi che non sei una zecca che si beve tutto quello che legge su repubblica...


Repubblica ? Non offendiamo per favore...


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma quando mai c'è stato ? Dai che siamo sempre stati guelfi e ghibellini e sempre lo saremo..non serviamo a niente,siamo un popolo di malati di mente.


  unn popolo di malati di mente che ha dato al mondo Roma, Firenze, Napoli, e potrei stare qui fino all'alba.    abbiamo mille difetti, ma anche mille pregi.  ce ne dobbiamo ricordare


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti credo.
> Ma la faccenda che ci sia e ci sia stato chi semplicemente si è fatto gli affari suoi predicando dal palcoscenico sull' onestà, sui valori della famiglia, della nazione, della patria etc. è una realta.
> 
> Poi ci sono pure quelli che pensano che la parola patria sia una bestemmia, tanto siamo tutti figli del mondo, tutto il mondo è paese etc.....
> E li vorrei pur vedere a fare un discorso del genere in cina o solo in australia ad esempio....per coerenza eh, perchè ad essere coraggiosi come "figli del mondo apolidi" in italia in fondo ci vuole pure poco.


non serve andare in Australia, basta la Croazia o l'Austria.

ma aggiungerei anche Tunisia o un paese sudamericano a scelta.     insomma praticamente ovunque


----------



## kikko64 (16 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> unn popolo di malati di mente che* ha dato al mondo Roma, Firenze, Napoli,* e potrei stare qui fino all'alba.    abbiamo mille difetti, ma anche mille pregi.  ce ne dobbiamo ricordare


Ma è proprio questo il punto ... l'Italia NON è mai stata una Nazione (e mai lo sarà) ... e gli Italiani non sono mai stati un Popolo (e mai lo saranno) ...

L'Italia è il paese dei campanili ... il paese degli individualismi ... e questo non è detto che sia un difetto

L'iconografia storiografica classica che descrive il processo di unificazione Italiana da parte di casa Savoia come un'eroica epopea di unificazione di una nazione ed un popolo divisi, è *una bufala colossale*, figlia del "mito" della "Nazione Italiana" alimentato prima dalla propaganda interventista che portò l'Italia ad entrare nel Primo Conflitto Mondiale per la conquista delle "Terre Irredente", continuata poi da quella Fascista durante il ventennio ed ancora presente nei libri di storia che studiano (troppo poco, purtroppo) ancora oggi i nostri figli .

Se volete capire l'Italia di oggi leggete la "Storia d'Italia" di Indro Montanelli (non proprio uno di sinistra) partendo dall'antica Roma fino (quasi) ai giorni nostri e vi farete un'idea di quanto poco "Nazione" e "Popolo" siano l'Italia e gli Italiani.


----------



## Martoriato (16 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> unn popolo di malati di mente che ha dato al mondo Roma, Firenze, Napoli, e potrei stare qui fino all'alba.    abbiamo mille difetti, ma anche mille pregi.  ce ne dobbiamo ricordare


Solita musica,retorica da italianucoli piccini piccini che parlano del glorioso passato di roma,firenze e napoli ma come delle pecorelle vanno a fare le vacanze a Miami perche' ci vanno calciatori e veline. Quegli stessi italiani che viaggiano sempre in gruppo e a regent street urlano da una parte all'altra del marciapiede credendo di essere simpatici.

I nostri "mille pregi" sono diventati un export di sparute eccellenze fatto di abbigliamento,arredamento,alta ingegneria e cucina,per noi non abbiamo mai fatto ne mai faremo un caxxo,perche' non serviamo a un caxxo. A noi va bene Salvini o Di Maio..


----------



## spleen (16 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Solita musica,retorica da italianucoli piccini piccini che parlano del glorioso passato di roma,firenze e napoli ma come delle pecorelle vanno a fare le vacanze a Miami perche' ci vanno calciatori e veline. Quegli stessi italiani che viaggiano sempre in gruppo e a regent street urlano da una parte all'altra del marciapiede credendo di essere simpatici.
> 
> I nostri "mille pregi" sono diventati un export di sparute eccellenze fatto di abbigliamento,arredamento,alta ingegneria e cucina,per noi non abbiamo mai fatto ne mai faremo un caxxo,perche' non serviamo a un caxxo. A noi va bene Salvini o Di Maio..


Non capisco perchè gli italiani dovrebbero essere peggio degli altri. Ma non per retorica nazionalista, perchè non si dovrebbe cadere dal lato opposto a denigrare un popolo che in fondo non mi sembra peggiore di altri.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> inizierei con chi ha governato negli ultimi 6 anni e mezzo e proseguirei con chi sostiene la necessità di uno ius soli/culturae in un posto dove già con le normative attuali vengono naturalizzate centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno senza che nel frattempo qualcuno si sia preoccupato di verificare quanto davvero si siano italianizzate.
> 
> a me sentire gente ancora straparlare di ineluttabilità di queste ondate di deportazione di schiavi mi fa passare la voglia di discutere.


che ne pensi di chi ha firmato il tratta di dublino ed ha fatto sanatorie sugli immigrati?


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto ... l'Italia NON è mai stata una Nazione (e mai lo sarà) ... e gli Italiani non sono mai stati un Popolo (e mai lo saranno) ...  L'Italia è il paese dei campanili ... il paese degli individualismi ... e questo non è detto che sia un difetto  L'iconografia storiografica classica che descrive il processo di unificazione Italiana da parte di casa Savoia come un'eroica epopea di unificazione di una nazione ed un popolo divisi, è *una bufala colossale*, figlia del "mito" della "Nazione Italiana" alimentato prima dalla propaganda interventista che portò l'Italia ad entrare nel Primo Conflitto Mondiale per la conquista delle "Terre Irredente", continuata poi da quella Fascista durante il ventennio ed ancora presente nei libri di storia che studiano (troppo poco, purtroppo) ancora oggi i nostri figli .  Se volete capire l'Italia di oggi leggete la "Storia d'Italia" di Indro Montanelli (non proprio uno di sinistra) partendo dall'antica Roma fino (quasi) ai giorni nostri e vi farete un'idea di quanto poco "Nazione" e "Popolo" siano l'Italia e gli Italiani.


  conosco i libri di Gervaso, Montanelli, Cervi e tanti altri storici non di fama.  sostenere che il "mito della nazione italiana" sia nato per sostenere l'intervento della I GM è un errore talmente marchiano che spero tu stia scherzando


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Solita musica,retorica da italianucoli piccini piccini che parlano del glorioso passato di roma,firenze e napoli ma come delle pecorelle vanno a fare le vacanze a Miami perche' ci vanno calciatori e veline. Quegli stessi italiani che viaggiano sempre in gruppo e a regent street urlano da una parte all'altra del marciapiede credendo di essere simpatici.
> 
> I nostri "mille pregi" sono diventati un export di sparute eccellenze fatto di abbigliamento,arredamento,alta ingegneria e cucina,per noi non abbiamo mai fatto ne mai faremo un caxxo,perche' non serviamo a un caxxo. A noi va bene Salvini o Di Maio..


tipica risposta da ignorante che palesemente non sa di che parla nè sa con chi parla.

se tu hai visto 4 coglioni fare gli scemi a Londra, io ho visto legioni di inglesi, tedeschi olandesi fare di peggio in varie zone d'Italia.
come diceva il saggio, noi eravamo già ricchioni quando sta gente anche stava sugli alberi s pulciarsi.

e lezioni di vita da gente come i tedeschi che hanno dato al mondo Spengler, Marx ed Hitler davvero non si possono accettare.

sei pregato di non confondermi con qualcun altro.   le mie vacanze, se mai ci saranno, si svolgeranno in tutte quelle parti d'Italia che finora ho potuto vedere solo per lavoro.

e tu?  dove le fai?


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> che ne pensi di chi ha firmato il tratta di dublino ed ha fatto sanatorie sugli immigrati?


penso che siano già d'accordo per governare assieme al PD dopo il 4 marzo e quindi non avranno il mio voto.


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> penso che siano già d'accordo per governare assieme al PD dopo il 4 marzo e quindi non avranno il mio voto.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Però fa ridere la contraddizione logica di chi afferma che non abbiamo una identità di popolo affermando delle nostre peculiarità.

E poi davvero pensate che tra un newyorkese e un agricoltore dell’Alabama o tra un parigino e uno della Normandia non ci siano differenze?
Le differenze costituiscono l’identità.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> *tipica risposta da ignorante che palesemente non sa di che parla nè sa con chi parla.
> *
> se tu hai visto 4 coglioni fare gli scemi a Londra, io ho visto legioni di inglesi, tedeschi olandesi fare di peggio in varie zone d'Italia.
> come diceva il saggio, noi eravamo già ricchioni quando sta gente anche stava sugli alberi s pulciarsi.
> ...


Naaa..e' la risposta di uno che ha vissuto diversi anni all'estero. Quanto alle mie vacanze mai fatte in italia e difficilmente le faro' mai.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Naaa..e' la risposta di uno che ha vissuto diversi anni all'estero. Quanto alle mie vacanze mai fatte in italia e difficilmente le faro' mai.


  allora direi che proprio non puoi parlare.    inizia a fare vacanze anche in Italia e ti accorgerai di cosa ti stai perdendo


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però fa ridere la contraddizione logica di chi afferma che non abbiamo una identità di popolo affermando delle nostre peculiarità.
> 
> E poi davvero pensate che tra un newyorkese e un agricoltore dell’Alabama o tra un parigino e uno della Normandia non ci siano differenze?
> Le differenze costituiscono l’identità.


Il problema dell' identità è complesso, denso di luoghi comuni e di semplificazioni fuorvianti.
Utilizzato da una parte politica che usa l'assioma: Difficile da definire = non esiste. 
E da un'altra parte che usa l'assioma: Tu sei "questo" = tutto il male viene da fuori.

La mia modestissima opinione è che una identità nazionale esista (più o meno marcata, certo, e che si debba ricercare la sua origine nelle vicende umane, culturali e soprattutto storiche di questo fazzoletto di terra). Sento spesso l'affermazione che noi italiani non abbiamo una identità perchè di qua sono passati tutti, ma è una fregnaccia, come si dice a Roma, chi è passato di qua è passato anche in tutto il resto d' Europa. Il ruolo veramente decisivo credo sia stato giocato nel medioevo dal barcamenarsi dei potentati e comuni italiani tra una autorità imperiale tedesca che era lontana e poco influente ed una autorità papale in casa. Il nostro particolarismo nel tempo ed in varie epoche è diventato anche eclettismo, cosa che il mondo intero ci riconosce.
Non penso che gli italiani siano peggiori degli altri, storicamente per la cultura occidentale sono stati un popolo molto importante, al pari degli altri sicuramente, del resto la metà dei patrimoni unesco sta da noi.
Non che non si abbia dei difetti, il più grave dei quali per me è quello di non sentirsi appunto parte di uno stato, ma c'è chi ha dei problemi anche maggiori.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora direi che proprio non puoi parlare.    inizia a fare vacanze anche in Italia e ti accorgerai di cosa ti stai perdendo


Ma che discorso fai scusa ? Uno mica vive in funzione delle vacanze . Se intendi gite in Toscana,Venezia e cortina a voglia,fatte e strafatte...


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma che discorso fai scusa ? Uno mica vive in funzione delle vacanze . Se intendi gite in Toscana,Venezia e cortina a voglia,fatte e strafatte...


  no no intendo proprio dei periodi per conoscere non solo le zone più rinomate.    tu, come tanti, parli dell'Italia senza conoscerla.  e questo ti rende poco significativo, nei commenti ed anche banale.     giudicare gli italiani per come si comportano alcuni in vacanza sarebbe come se io giudicassi gli olandesi basandomi su come si sono comportati gli ultras del Feyenoord a Roma, qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no intendo proprio dei periodi per conoscere non solo le zone più rinomate.    tu, come tanti, parli dell'Italia senza conoscerla.  e questo ti rende poco significativo, nei commenti ed anche banale.     giudicare gli italiani per come si comportano alcuni in vacanza sarebbe come se io giudicassi gli olandesi basandomi su come si sono comportati gli ultras del Feyenoord a Roma, qualche tempo fa.


Guarda se vuoi che ti dica che gli italiani sono persone di buon cuore e geniali te lo dico anche perché è la verità,ma ciò non toglie che non serviamo a un caxxo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Guarda se vuoi che ti dica che gli italiani sono persone di buon cuore e geniali te lo dico anche perché è la verità,ma ciò non toglie che non serviamo a un caxxo.


  l'unico popolo veramente inutile al mondo sono i francesi.  gli italiani devono uscire dal loop autorazzista, per il resto non dobbiamo nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Martoriato (18 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unico popolo veramente inutile al mondo sono i francesi.  gli italiani devono uscire dal loop autorazzista, per il resto non dobbiamo nulla a nessuno.


Ah ! Il perenne e giustificato complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dei cugini d’oltralpe ! È vero,al mondo quelli hanno dato solo le Lacoste e i bicchieri Duralex,ma l’italia se la mettono in tasca. E mi tocca pure sopportarli perché sono i miei migliori clienti..


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ! Il perenne e giustificato complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dei cugini d’oltralpe ! È vero,al mondo quelli hanno dato solo le Lacoste e i bicchieri Duralex,ma l’italia se la mettono in tasca. E mi tocca pure sopportarli perché sono i miei migliori clienti..


i francesi sono molto bravi a spacciare la loro merda per cioccolata, ma per chi non ha gli occhi foderati di prosciutto, è palese che sono il popolo inutile per definizione.

sul fatto che per lavoro tocca di sopportare soggetti cui si darebbe volentieri fuoco, posso capirti.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> penso che siano già d'accordo per governare assieme al PD dopo il 4 marzo e quindi non avranno il mio voto.


Pensavo votassi centrodestra

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Pensavo votassi centrodestra  Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


  il  mio posizionamento ideale prevede che non si venga a patti con un partito come il PD palesemente anti italiano.  siccome gli indizi disseminati ovunque (a partire dalla legge elettorale) mi inducono a pensare che sottotraccia ci sia già un accordo di massima per un governo sostenuto da PD-Lorenzin-Lupi-FI, io cerco di votare qualcuno che mi possa garantire che questo non avvenga.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Guarda se vuoi che ti dica che gli italiani sono persone di buon cuore e geniali te lo dico anche perché è la verità,ma ciò non toglie che non serviamo a un caxxo.


è qui che ti sbagli, ho lavorato con tanti artigiani con attività  aperte nei primi anni 70. Gente in gamba sapeva il fatto proprio, con progetti apprezzati e invidiati all'estero. C'ero l'orgoglio di fare, di dimostrare. Anche fino a 15 anni fa  sono stati messo a punto progetti validissimi, tanto che sono stati copiati fuori dai confini nazionali e spopolato.
Io ho conosciuto il vero italiano, purtroppo oggi si vede il giardino del vicino e si è smesso di curare il proprio.

Gli italiani di cui parli, sono quelli che vogliono le tasche piene senza fare nulla. Di quelli oggi ce ne sono tanti. Io tifo ancora per quelli che hanno voglia di fare e non di criticare.
Poi parla per te, se ritieni che non servi a un cazzo. Io mi escludo , e non è vanità.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè gli italiani dovrebbero essere peggio degli altri. Ma non per retorica nazionalista, perchè non si dovrebbe cadere dal lato opposto a denigrare un popolo che in fondo non mi sembra peggiore di altri.


Sicuramente una delle nazioni dove si mangia e si beve meglio al mondo.
E non è poco.
Se poi consideriamo quanta bellezza c'è ancora da noi e quanta di origine italiana in giro per il mondo non posso che dedurre che l'Italia sia un paese tra i migliori nel mondo per qualità di vita.
Il problema è che non siamo più capaci di rendercene conto e apprezzare la fortuna che abbiamo.
Fate un elenco di belle città degli Stati Uniti. O della Grecia. Citatemi alcuni piatti tipici della cucina olandese. O irlandese. 
Senza parlare di monumenti e opere d'arte, artisti e scienziati...
Peccato che di tutto questo oggi si abbia sempre meno considerazione, vincolando l'immagine dell'Italia solo al fatto di non essere (più) una potenza economica di rilievo.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è qui che ti sbagli, ho lavorato con tanti artigiani con attività  aperte nei primi anni 70. Gente in gamba sapeva il fatto proprio, con progetti apprezzati e invidiati all'estero. C'ero l'orgoglio di fare, di dimostrare. Anche fino a 15 anni fa  sono stati messo a punto progetti validissimi, tanto che sono stati copiati fuori dai confini nazionali e spopolato.
> Io ho conosciuto il vero italiano, purtroppo oggi si vede il giardino del vicino e si è smesso di curare il proprio.
> 
> Gli italiani di cui parli, sono quelli che vogliono le tasche piene senza fare nulla. Di quelli oggi ce ne sono tanti. Io tifo ancora per quelli che hanno voglia di fare e non di criticare.
> Poi parla per te, se ritieni che non servi a un cazzo. Io mi escludo , e non è vanità.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Chiesero a Solone quale fosse secondo lui la città più felice.
"Quella i cui cittadini si sentono tanto uniti che l'offesa arrecata a uno di essi è considerata come arrecata a tutti".
Per deduzione, le divisioni, le frammentazioni hanno come conseguenza un'infelicità diffusa.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente una delle nazioni dove si mangia e si beve meglio al mondo.
> E non è poco.
> Se poi consideriamo quanta bellezza c'è ancora da noi e quanta di origine italiana in giro per il mondo non posso che dedurre che l'Italia sia un paese tra i migliori nel mondo per qualità di vita.
> Il problema è che non siamo più capaci di rendercene conto e apprezzare la fortuna che abbiamo.
> ...


negli ultimi 72 anni in Italia si è affermato a livello culturale un sentimento antinazionale che è sfociato in un autentico autorazzismo per cui ci descriviamo come delle merde.  la colpa ovviamente è ben definita da che parte sia, ma è pur vero che la controparte ha subito finora senza reagire.  ed è l'ora di finirla.

e sta cosa basisce soprattutto gli stranieri, che non capiscono come mai ci comportiamo così.

chè altrove lo sanno che di popoli che possano permettersi si scagliare eticamente la prima pietra, non ce ne sono.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma quando mai c'è stato ? Dai che siamo sempre stati guelfi e ghibellini e sempre lo saremo..*non serviamo a niente*,siamo un popolo di malati di mente.


Questa è la mappa che mostra la diffusione di miliardari al mondo. Siamo al terzo posto tra i paesi europei. 43 contro i 39 della Francia, i 31 del Brasile, i 64 del Giappone, i 25 dell'Australia, i 120 della Germania, i 50 dell'United Kingdom...


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto ... l*'Italia NON è mai stata una Nazione (e mai lo sarà)* ... e gli Italiani non sono mai stati un Popolo (e mai lo saranno) ...
> 
> L'Italia è il paese dei campanili ... il paese degli individualismi ... e questo non è detto che sia un difetto
> 
> ...


Se l'Italia non è una nazione perché è stata attraversata da conflitti nei secoli passati, cosa si dovrebbe dire di quest'Europa che anche i nostri nonni hanno visto sconvolta da guerre e odio?
Eppure abbiamo trovato un'identità comune, o almeno, abbiamo sperato per un certo periodo di trovarla.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'Italia non è una nazione perché è stata attraversata da conflitti nei secoli passati, cosa si dovrebbe dire di quest'Europa che anche i nostri nonni hanno visto sconvolta da guerre e odio?
> Eppure abbiamo trovato un'identità comune, o almeno, abbiamo sperato per un certo periodo di trovarla.


l'identità l'avevamo trovata, ma negli ultimi 72 anni è stata sabotata, prima dalla sinistra e poi dal leghismo.

ora si tratta di ritrovare il filo del discorso.    d'altronde, la Germania ha una storia unitaria che non è certo più antica della nostra e con sconvolgimenti territoriali maggiori (basti pensare che hanno perso tutta la Prussia orientale dopo il 1946)


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> conosco i libri di Gervaso, Montanelli, Cervi e tanti altri storici non di fama.  sostenere che il "mito della nazione italiana" sia nato per sostenere l'intervento della I GM è un errore talmente marchiano che spero tu stia scherzando


No, non sto scherzando.  
Io non volevo dire che il "mito" della "Nazione Italiana" sia nato per sostenere l'intervento nella Grande Guerra visto che il "mito" nasce con il "risorgimento Italiano", quello dei "Moti Cabonari" (1821-1830) e delle cosiddette "guerre di "indipendenza" (dal 1848 - I^ guerra di Indipendenza - in poi). 
Quello che intendevo dire è che il *mito dell'Italia "Nazione" e del "Popolo Italiano" è stato usato a quello scopo *per convincere il "popolo" della necessità di entrare in guerra per liberare le "terre irredente" dal "giogo" Austroungarico...
Vorrei ricordare che allo scoppio della guerra nel 1914 la popolazione del Regno d'Italia era tutto fuorchè  interventista e dirò di più : allo scoppio della guerra l'Italia faceva  ancora parte della Triplice Alleanza con Austria-Ungheria e Germania e  non entrò in guerra avvalendosi della clausola che prevedeva l'intervento  degli alleati soli in caso di difesa e non di attacco (L'Austria-Ungheria aveva dichiarato guerra alla Serbia).
Giusto per memoria storica, lo stesso Mussolini Il 26 luglio 1914 (la guerra sarebbe iniziata ufficialmente solo 2 giorni dopo il 28 luglio 1914) pubblicò sull'Avanti un editoriale intitolato "Abbasso la guerra", a favore della scelta antibellicista e solo nell'ottobre 1914 iniziò la sua "virata" interventisa che portò, a novembre dello stesso anno, alla sua espulsione dal Partito Socialista (virata motivata da un "avvicinamento" di Mussolini agli ambienti "borghesi" prossimi all'industria pesante e alle grandi banche, che in seguito appoggeranno e finazieranno il Fascismo).   
Un certa storiografia, durante il periodo fascista (ma anche successivamente), arrivò a definire la I^ Guerra Mondiale come la IV Guerra di Indipendenza ed a "racchiudere" le fasi dell'Unità d'Italia fra le date 1848-1918 (https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarta_guerra_d'indipendenza_italiana).
Tutti (o quasi) oggi sappiamo che l'entrata in guerra dell'Italia aveva ben altri  scopi che quelli di "riunificare" definitivamente il "Popolo Italiano", ma questo "mito" fu certamente utilizzato per convincere milioni di  soldati che quella era una "guerra giusta" che andava combattuta per una "causa giusta" ... e con questa convinzione molti di loro andararono a  morire ... inutilmente.  
Che il "mito" dell'Unità d'Italia e del "Popolo Italiano" fosse una "bufala" lo si può capire anche dai diari dei soldati Italiani che per primi giunsero a Caporetto dopo l'avanzata del 1915, dove si legge lo stupore di quegli uomini nello scoprire che la popolazione non solo non parlava una parola di Italiano, ma cosiderava l'Esercito Italiano come un invasore e come tale lo osteggiava con tutti i mezzi (decine se non centinaia furono i civili sloveni fucilati dai militari Italiani perchè accusati di spionaggio)

Detto questo, io rimango fermamente convinto che quello Italiano NON sia un Popolo e che l'Italia NON sia una Nazione.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No, non sto scherzando.   Io non volevo dire che il "mito" della "Nazione Italiana" sia nato per sostenere l'intervento nella Grande Guerra visto che il "mito" nasce con il "risorgimento Italiano", quello dei "Moti Cabonari" (1821-1830) e delle cosiddette "guerre di "indipendenza" (dal 1848 - I^ guerra di Indipendenza - in poi).  Quello che intendevo dire è che il *mito dell'Italia "Nazione" e del "Popolo Italiano" è stato usato a quello scopo *per convincere il "popolo" (che ricordo, allo scoppio della guerra nel 1914 era tutto fuorchè interventista) della necessità di entrare in guerra per liberare le "terre irredente" dal "giogo" Austroungarico...    Giusto per memoria storica, lo stesso Mussolini Il 26 luglio 1914 (la guerra sarebbe iniziata ufficialmente solo 2 giorni dopo il 28 luglio 1914) Mussolini pubblicò sull'Avanti un editoriale intitolato "Abbasso la guerra", a favore della scelta antibellicista e solo nell'ottobre 1914 iniziò la sua "virata" interventisa che portò, a novembre dello stesso anno, alla sua espulsione dal Partito Socialista (virata motivata da un "avvicinamento" di Mussolini agli ambienti "borghesi" prossimi all'industria pesante e alle grandi banche, che in seguito appoggeranno e finazieranno il Fascismo).    Un certa storiografia, durante il periodo fascista (ma anche successivamente), arrivò a definire la I^ Guerra Mondiale come la IV Guerra di Indipendenza ed a "racchiudere" le fasi dell'Unità d'Italia fra le date 1848-1918 (https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarta_guerra_d'indipendenza_italiana). Tutti (o quesi) oggi sappiamo che l'entrata in guerra dell'Italia aveva ben altri  scopi che quelli di "riunificare" definitivamente il "Popolo Italiano", ma questo "mito" fu certamente utilizzato per convincere milioni di  soldati che quella era una "guerra giusta" che andava combattuta per una "causa giusta" ... e con questa convinzione molti di loro andararono a  morire ... inutilmente.   Che il "mito" dell'Unità d'Italia e del "Popolo Italiano" fosse una "bufala" lo si può capire anche dai diari dei soldati Italiani che per primi giunsero a Caporetto dopo l'avanzata del 1915, dove si legge lo stupore di quegli uomini nello scoprire che la popolazione non solo non parlava una parola di Italiano, ma cosiderava l'Esercito Italiano come un invasore e come tale lo osteggiava con tutti i mezzi (decine se non centinaia furono i civili sloveni fucilati dai militari Italiani perchè accusati di spionaggio)  Detto questo, io rimango fermamente convinto che quello Italiano NON sia un Popolo e che l'Italia NON sia una Nazione.


  che la prima guerra mondiale sia stata per l'Italia anche la quarta guerra risorgimentale è credo oggi universalmente accettato e non è una cosa negativa la coesistenza delle 2 cose.  perchè effettivamente la guerra è servita sia per completare il recupero delle terre ex veneziane che per approfittare dello spartimento della torta delle ex colonie tedesche in Africa e non solo.  ed anche in questo non c'è nulla di negativo, dobbiamo calarci nello spirito del tempo ed è per questo che l'abbandono della conferenza di Versailles resterà uno dei più clamorosi autogol italiani in sede diplomatica, insieme allo schiaffo di Tunisi.  è proprio la vittoria mutilata che ha diffuso il sentimento del sacrificio inutile e ha foraggiato culturalmente il nascente Fascismo.   quello che tu definisci bufala è invece un semplice errore prospettico:   le terre ex veneziane come Istria e Dalmazia erano popolate da italiani solo nelle località costiere, è notorio che nelle parti interne dalmate soprattutto le popolazioni fossero slave. ci sta che gli sloveni ed i croati non volessero passare da Vienna a Roma e che i processi di italianizzazione forzata non abbiamo intenerito gli animi nel dopoguerra, però è anche vero che francesi ed inglesi avevano tutti l'interesse ad impedire che l'Adriatico diventasse un lago italiano.   per cui, ci andrei molto cauto prima di sentenziare.  Sul discorso del mito, beh se vai leggerti la storia di tutti i popoli, tutti hanno dei miti findanti ed unificanti-  i francesi hanno la mattanza del 1789, gli inglesi hanno la Corona e la Magna Charta, gli americani hanno il 4 luglio, i tedeschi hanno il Deuschtland uber alles, gli spagnoli hanno la Reconquista ed il Cid e così via.  se hai letto e compreso Montanelli e Gervaso, dovresti anche ricordare il passaggio in cui dicono che finchè i Romani hanno creduto alla Lupa ed a Romolo e Remo, hanno dominato il mondo occidentale.   quando sono diventati cinici, l'Impero è crollato.  il nostro Risorgimento è sicuramente il nostro mito fondante e ci sta anche di dire che sia stato più un movimento elitario che di popolo, ma sostenere che sia tutto fasullo è altrettanto sbagliato.    altrimenti, l'impresa dei Mille non ci sarebbe mai stata.  semmai si tratta di riscoprire le motivazioni per le quali l'Unità dei popoli italiani è un vantaggio per tutti, oltre che un sogno realizzato.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Detto questo, io rimango fermamente convinto che quello Italiano NON sia un Popolo e che l'Italia NON sia una Nazione.


Dante Alighieri, Leonardo Da Vinci, Giovanni Verga, Michelangelo, Alessandro Manzoni, Giacomo Leopardi, Camilleri appartengono alla cultura italiana?
Fellini, Rossellini, De Sica, Steno, Antonioni, Leone, Virzì sono nomi del cinema italiano?
Morricone, Rota, Puccini, Verdi, Rossini sono musicisti italiani?
Totò, Sordi, Gassman, Tognazzi, Manfredi, Magnani, Fabrizi sono attori italiani?
Stradivari era un liutaio italiano?
Armani, Trussardi, Versace, Ferragamo sono stilisti italiani?
Quando mangi degli spaghetti _al dent_e sai di mangiare qualcosa che altrove non riescono a fare?
Quando vai a Napoli in centro trovi una galleria che sembra la stessa che c'è a Milano?
Questo e altro costituiscono l'italianità, che è concetto ben diverso da quello di patria.
Lo stesso motivo per cui negli USA si celebra Italian Heritage Day, che sancisce il senso di appartenenza culturale alla nostra nazione degli immigrati italiani negli USA, a più di un secolo di distanza e a più generazioni di distanza.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nostro Risorgimento è sicuramente il nostro mito fondante e ci sta anche di dire che sia stato più un movimento elitario che di popolo, ma sostenere che sia tutto fasullo è altrettanto sbagliato.    altrimenti, l'impresa dei Mille non ci sarebbe mai stata.  *semmai si tratta di riscoprire le motivazioni per le quali l'Unità dei popoli italiani è un vantaggio per tutti, oltre che un sogno realizzato.*


:up:


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che la prima guerra mondiale sia stata per l'Italia anche la quarta guerra risorgimentale è credo oggi universalmente accettato e non è una cosa negativa la coesistenza delle 2 cose.  perchè effettivamente la guerra è servita sia per completare *il recupero delle terre ex veneziane* che per approfittare dello spartimento della torta delle ex colonie tedesche in Africa e non solo.  ed anche in questo non c'è nulla di negativo, dobbiamo calarci nello spirito del tempo ed è per questo che l'abbandono della conferenza di Versailles resterà uno dei più clamorosi autogol italiani in sede diplomatica, insieme allo schiaffo di Tunisi.  è proprio la vittoria mutilata che ha diffuso il sentimento del sacrificio inutile e ha foraggiato culturalmente il nascente Fascismo.   quello che tu definisci bufala è invece un semplice errore prospettico:   le terre ex veneziane come Istria e Dalmazia erano popolate da italiani solo nelle località costiere, è notorio che nelle parti interne dalmate soprattutto le popolazioni fossero slave. ci sta che gli sloveni ed i croati non volessero passare da Vienna a Roma e che i processi di italianizzazione forzata non abbiamo intenerito gli animi nel dopoguerra, però è anche vero che francesi ed inglesi avevano tutti l'interesse ad impedire che l'Adriatico diventasse un lago italiano.   per cui, ci andrei molto cauto prima di sentenziare.  Sul discorso del mito, beh se vai leggerti la storia di tutti i popoli, tutti hanno dei miti findanti ed unificanti-  i francesi hanno la mattanza del 1789, gli inglesi hanno la Corona e la Magna Charta, gli americani hanno il 4 luglio, i tedeschi hanno il Deuschtland uber alles, gli spagnoli hanno la Reconquista ed il Cid e così via.  se hai letto e compreso Montanelli e Gervaso, dovresti anche ricordare il passaggio in cui dicono che finchè i Romani hanno creduto alla Lupa ed a Romolo e Remo, hanno dominato il mondo occidentale.   quando sono diventati cinici, l'Impero è crollato.  il nostro Risorgimento è sicuramente il nostro mito fondante e ci sta anche di dire che sia stato più un movimento elitario che di popolo, ma sostenere che sia tutto fasullo è altrettanto sbagliato.    altrimenti, l'impresa dei Mille non ci sarebbe mai stata.  semmai si tratta di riscoprire le motivazioni per le quali l'Unità dei popoli italiani è un vantaggio per tutti, oltre che un sogno realizzato.


Mi limito a rispondere solo sul grassetto :
- non mi risulta che l'Alto Adige di lingua Tedesca (e Ladina) facesse parte delle terre ex-veneziane
- la Grande Guerra fu "semplicemente" una guerra di conquista ... le numerose, sanguinose ed inutili Battaglie dell'Isonzo, le "spallate" come le chiamava quel coglione, incompetente ed inetto del genarale Cadorna con le quali mandò al massacro decine di migliaia di soldati Italiani, avevano come unico scopo lo sfondamento del fronte per aprire la strada verso Vienna (parole testuali di Cadorna riferite dal suo attendete nelle sue memorie) ... e non mi risulta che Vienna fosse mai stata "Veneziana" così come non lo era mai stato l'entroterra l'Istra, della Dalmazia o anche solo le cime più a nord del Carso (Monte Nero, Monte Rosso) dove si svolsero le battaglie più cruente della Guerra ... Ricordo ancora che a Caporetto si parlava sloveno non Italiano.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi limito a rispondere solo sul grassetto :
> - non mi risulta che l'Alto Adige di lingua Tedesca (e Ladina) facesse parte delle terre ex-veneziane
> - la Grande Guerra fu "semplicemente" una guerra di conquista ... le numerose, sanguinose ed inutili Battaglie dell'Isonzo, le "spallate" come le chiamava quel coglione, incompetente ed inetto del genarale Cadorna con le quali mandò al massacro decine di migliaia di soldati Italiani, avevano come unico scopo lo sfondamento del fronte per aprire la strada verso Vienna (parole testuali di Cadorna riferite dal suo attendete nelle sue memorie) ... e non mi risulta che Vienna fosse mai stata "Veneziana" così come non lo era mai stato l'entroterra l'Istra, della Dalmazia o anche solo le cime più a nord del Carso (Monte Nero, Monte Rosso) dove si svolsero le battaglie più cruente della Guerra ... Ricordo ancora che a Caporetto si parlava sloveno non Italiano.


come detto, non è un mistero che le terre ex veneziane fossero quelle sulla costa, mentre all'interno ci fossero gli slavi.

ma quando si vince una guerra, di solito si prende il jackpot intero.    l'Alto Adige italiano era previsto dal Patto di Londra come misura difensiva, ovvero il confine doveva essere posto al Brennero per rendere poco conveniente agli austriaci provare a riprendersi il Trentino e le vallate ladine (che di certo non ci tengono ad essere considerate crucche)

Cadorna è stata certamente una disgrazia per i nostri soldati, ma se hai avuto modo di analizzare il comportamento dei comandanti del fronte orientale e di quello franco-tedesco, ti sarai accorto che era proprio la moda del tempo quello di lanciare i soldati all'assalto alla baionetta contro i nidi di mitragliatrici.   per cui erano tutti un pò così.

per l'Italia il vero danno sono stati Sonnino e soci da un lato e quel fenomeno da baraccone di Wilson dall'altro.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dante Alighieri, Leonardo Da Vinci, Giovanni Verga, Michelangelo, Alessandro Manzoni, Giacomo Leopardi, Camilleri appartengono alla cultura italiana?
> Fellini, Rossellini, De Sica, Steno, Antonioni, Leone, Virzì sono nomi del cinema italiano?
> Morricone, Rota, Puccini, Verdi, Rossini sono musicisti italiani?
> Totò, Sordi, Gassman, Tognazzi, Manfredi, Magnani, Fabrizi sono attori italiani?
> ...


Ecco ... il concetto di "Italianità" mi piace molto ... sicuramente di più di quello di "Patria" o di "Popolo".
Perchè  poi è proprio questa "Italianità" che ci rende unici al mondo e per  questo così apprezzati ... perchè abbiamo fatto delle nostre diversità e delle nostre unicità un punto di forza ... e lo dice uno che lavora nel mondo della moda  e del lusso (una delle massime espressioni dell'italianità) in un'azienda che esporta il 60% del fatturato ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, non è un mistero che le terre ex veneziane fossero quelle sulla costa, mentre all'interno ci fossero gli slavi.
> 
> ma quando si vince una guerra, di solito si prende il jackpot intero.    l'Alto Adige italiano era previsto dal Patto di Londra come misura difensiva, ovvero il confine doveva essere posto al Brennero per rendere poco conveniente agli austriaci provare a riprendersi il Trentino e le vallate ladine (che di certo non ci tengono ad essere considerate crucche)
> 
> ...


Diciamo che Cadorna non si limitò solo a quello ... sua l'idea di  schierare plotoni di carabinieri alle spalle delle truppe mandate  (inutilmente) all'attaco delle linee nemiche, per sparare a quelli che  arretravano.
Al momento dello sfondamento da parte dei reparti tedeschi (non  Austriaci) del fronte del Carso-Isonzo Cadorna era in vacanza a Vittorio  Veneto, perchè non aveva ritenuto "preoccupanti" le informazioni di  intelligence che riferivano di un grosso assembramento di truppe  d'assalto tedesche (e sottolineo tedesche) dietro alla prime linee  Austroungariche. A questo poi aggiungiamo il fatto che l'artiglieria  italiana per tutta la prima fase dell'attacco praticamente non sparò un  colpo perchè nessun comandante di batteria osò prendere l'iniziativa  senza un ordine che arrivasse dallo stato maggiore (altra bella "bella"  abitudine di Cadorna era quella di far fucilare gli ufficiali che  considerava insubordinati, dove anche l'iniziativa personale era  considerata insubordinazione) ... ordine che non arrivò se non con un  giorno di ritardo (ormai troppo tardi, per arrestare le forze tedesche  che gia dilagavano nella pianura giuliana ed erano ormai alle porte di  Udine) e questo perchè nessun ufficiale aveva avuto il coraggio di  "disturbare" il Generale Cadorna in vacanza ...
Se non altro la disfatta di Caporetto convinse il Governo ed il Re che  era giunto finalmente il momento di rimuovere il Cadorna dall'incarico  sostituendolo con il Generale Diaz che se non altro aveva una visione  diversa dal suo predecessore riguardo l'utilizzo dei soldati come  semplice carne da macello ...


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che Cadorna non si limitò solo a quello ... sua l'idea di  schierare plotoni di carabinieri alle spalle delle truppe mandate  (inutilmente) all'attaco delle linee nemiche, per sparare a quelli che  arretravano. Al momento dello sfondamento da parte dei reparti tedeschi (non  Austriaci) del fronte del Carso-Isonzo Cadorna era in vacanza a Vittorio  Veneto, perchè non aveva ritenuto "preoccupanti" le informazioni di  intelligence che riferivano di un grosso assembramento di truppe  d'assalto tedesche (e sottolineo tedesche) dietro alla prime linee  Austroungariche. A questo poi aggiungiamo il fatto che l'artiglieria  italiana per tutta la prima fase dell'attacco praticamente non sparò un  colpo perchè nessun comandante di batteria osò prendere l'iniziativa  senza un ordine che arrivasse dallo stato maggiore (altra bella "bella"  abitudine di Cadorna era quella di far fucilare gli ufficiali che  considerava insubordinati, dove anche l'iniziativa personale era  considerata insubordinazione) ... ordine che non arrivò se non con un  giorno di ritardo (ormai troppo tardi, per arrestare le forze tedesche  che gia dilagavano nella pianura giuliana ed erano ormai alle porte di  Udine) e questo perchè nessun ufficiale aveva avuto il coraggio di  "disturbare" il Generale Cadorna in vacanza ... Se non altro la disfatta di Caporetto convinse il Governo ed il Re che  era giunto finalmente il momento di rimuovere il Cadorna dall'incarico  sostituendolo con il Generale Diaz che se non altro aveva una visione  diversa dal suo predecessore riguardo l'utilizzo dei soldati come  semplice carne da macello ...


  come detto, non ho interesse a giustificare il comportamento di Cadorna.    ho ritenuto di precisare che l'assoluto disinteresse verso le sofferenze dei soldati era abbastanza diffuso tra i generali dell'epoca, non solo nello stato maggiore italiano.  semmai mi spiace che il centenario stia scorrendo via nel quasi disinteresse generale, ma con il PD al governo c'era da aspettarselo


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, non ho interesse a giustificare il comportamento di Cadorna.    ho ritenuto di precisare che l'assoluto disinteresse verso le sofferenze dei soldati era abbastanza diffuso tra i generali dell'epoca, non solo nello stato maggiore italiano.  semmai mi spiace che il centenario stia scorrendo via nel quasi disinteresse generale, ma *con il PD al governo c'era da aspettarselo*


Posso assicurarti che il PD non c'entra nulla ...  
Io vivo nella regione più legista d'Italia e dalla finestra del mio soggiorno vedo chiaramente la cima del Monte Grappa, del Monte Tomba, le colline del Montello, l'Altopiano di Asiago, in lontananza le creste del Pasubio ed ho il Piave a 6 kilometri e ti posso assicurare che da queste parti, a meno di poche, pochissime, iniziativa private, il centenario sta passando nella più assoluta indifferenza non solo da parte delle istituzioni ma anche della cosiddetta "società civile" ...   
Per la cronaca ... mio nonno materno era stato un ragazzo del 99, mandato al fronte (no so dove) a 19 anni non ancora compiuti ... 
Io e la mia famiglia lo abbiamo scoperto solo dopo la sua morte ... mai aveva voluto parlare della guerra, nemmeno con quella che sarebbe diventata sua moglie nel 1922.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

Magari aspettiamo novembre e, comunque, il post elezioni.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Posso assicurarti che il PD non c'entra nulla ...
> Io vivo nella regione più legista d'Italia e dalla finestra del mio soggiorno vedo chiaramente la cima del Monte Grappa, del Monte Tomba, le colline del Montello, l'Altopiano di Asiago, in lontananza le creste del Pasubio ed ho il Piave a 6 kilometri e ti posso assicurare che da queste parti, a meno di poche, pochissime, iniziativa private, il centenario sta passando nella più assoluta indifferenza non solo da parte delle istituzioni ma anche della cosiddetta "società civile" ...
> Per la cronaca ... mio nonno materno era stato un ragazzo del 99, mandato al fronte (no so dove) a 19 anni non ancora compiuti ...
> Io e la mia famiglia lo abbiamo scoperto solo dopo la sua morte ... mai aveva voluto parlare della guerra, nemmeno con quella che sarebbe diventata sua moglie nel 1922.


a Bassano governa il PD.    ed i legaioli non sono certo dei fan del Risorgimento.    ed è grave soprattutto nella tua zona, che il Centenario passi sotto silenzio



Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari aspettiamo novembre e, comunque, il post elezioni.


questa è una delle cose peggiori che tu abbia mai scritto.....


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a Bassano governa il PD.    ed i legaioli non sono certo dei fan del Risorgimento.    ed è grave soprattutto nella tua zona, che il Centenario passi sotto silenzio
> 
> 
> 
> questa è una delle cose peggiori che tu abbia mai scritto.....


Ehm, scusate, nel fazzoletto di terra dove vivo non si contano le iniziative per la celebrazione del centenario: sono stati pubblicati diversi libri fotografici, sono state fatte delle conferenze, nel comune dove vivo tutti i negozianti hanno riservato un angolino delle vetrina per mettere in mostra foto, reperti e documenti dell' epoca. Non vedo disinteresse anzi.... vedo interesse anche da parte dei giovani.
Non voglio dare una lettura distopica della faccenda ma qui è ben radicata la memoria di quello che successe, sicuramente più di altri fatti riguardanti la nostra storia.

Quanto all' unità politica dell' Italia dobbiamo tenere presente che così, come fu fatta, sul modello francese centralizzato , portata avanti dai savoiardi è evidente che nasceva tarata.
Sarebbe stato molto più aderente alla realtà italiana un tipo di stato federale alla tedesca per capirsi. (In questo concetto la lega ed i suoi rappresentanti politici odierni non centrano e sono quantomeno nelle loro proposte inadeguati).


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ehm, scusate, nel fazzoletto di terra dove vivo non si contano le iniziative per la celebrazione del centenario: sono stati pubblicati diversi libri fotografici, sono state fatte delle conferenze, nel comune dove vivo tutti i negozianti hanno riservato un angolino delle vetrina per mettere in mostra foto, reperti e documenti dell' epoca. Non vedo disinteresse anzi.... vedo interesse anche da parte dei giovani. Non voglio dare una lettura distopica della faccenda ma qui è ben radicata la memoria di quello che successe, sicuramente più di altri fatti riguardanti la nostra storia.  Quanto all' unità politica dell' Italia dobbiamo tenere presente che così, come fu fatta, sul modello francese centralizzato , portata avanti dai savoiardi è evidente che nasceva tarata. Sarebbe stato molto più aderente alla realtà italiana un tipo di stato federale alla tedesca per capirsi. (In questo concetto la lega ed i suoi rappresentanti politici odierni non centrano e sono quantomeno nelle loro proposte inadeguati).


  siamo stati unificati da una famiglia di sangue francese, era inevitabile che andasse così.   per avere un modello federale, sarebbe occorsa una famiglia reale di stirpe diversa, ma tolti i Savoia, gli altri  sovrani preunitari erano imparentati fin troppo strettamente con gli Asburgo....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a Bassano governa il PD.    ed i legaioli non sono certo dei fan del Risorgimento.    ed è grave soprattutto nella tua zona, che il Centenario passi sotto silenzio
> 
> 
> 
> questa è una delle cose peggiori che tu abbia mai scritto.....


Perché?
L’anniversario è il 4 novembre.
Basta leggere qui per capire quanto sia un argomento che susciti polemiche. Si può tranquillamente parlarne da aprile.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ecco ... il concetto di "Italianità" mi piace molto ... sicuramente di più di quello di "Patria" o di "Popolo".
> Perchè  poi è proprio questa "Italianità" che ci rende unici al mondo e per  questo così apprezzati ... perchè abbiamo fatto delle nostre diversità e delle nostre unicità un punto di forza ... e lo dice uno che lavora nel mondo della moda  e del lusso (una delle massime espressioni dell'italianità) in un'azienda che esporta il 60% del fatturato ...


E' questo che andrebbe tutelato e incentivato, sempre.
Le identità sono un valore e costituiscono il legame con la comunità, il senso di appartenenza, il riconoscimento di un'alterità che è forza quando diventa unità.
E' il motivo per cui l'amica di mia figlia è prima filippina che italiana, anche se è nata qui, perché le sue identità le trova nella famiglia, nei parenti, nella comunità a cui appartiene, sono parte della sua vita. E il motivo per cui mia figlia è anche un po' milanese, oltre che italiana, e io sono rimasto milanese pur essendo cresciuto in un quartiere all'80% costituito da napoletani.
Le identità non sono mai occasione di reale scontro, ma spesso di ricchezza nel confronto.
Quando le si nega, però, possono diventare pericolose, perché emergono prepotentemente  in cerca di rivalsa.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? L’anniversario è il 4 novembre. Basta leggere qui per capire quanto sia un argomento che susciti polemiche. Si può tranquillamente parlarne da aprile.


  se ne sarebbe dovuto iniziare a parlare diffusamente dal 24 maggio 2015.    si avrebbe avuto modo di dissipare i dubbi.  ma capisco che per il PD parlare di storia nazionale sia difficile....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ne sarebbe dovuto iniziare a parlare diffusamente dal 24 maggio 2015.    si avrebbe avuto modo di dissipare i dubbi.  ma capisco che per il PD parlare di storia nazionale sia difficile....


Se ne è parlato e sono state fatte iniziative nelle scuole.
Sei distratto


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne è parlato e sono state fatte iniziative nelle scuole. Sei distratto


  no guarda che sul punto non sono distrato nemmeno un pò.    se tu consideri quello che è stato fatto finora sufficiente, allora veramente non ti rendi conto di che cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tutto bello, ma c'è il solito equivoco, comune a tutti, di pensare che siamo un Paese sovrano, con libertà di scelta.
> Dal 1945 siamo sotto occupazione militare straniera, ci sono basi dappertutto. Quello che succede lo vuole il nostro occupante. Non c'è Salvini che tenga: se l'occupante vuole la morte degli italiani, gli italiani moriranno. L'unica speranza è che l'occupante se ne vada. Si sperava che Trump tenesse fede alle sue promesse, chiudendo la NATO e disimpegnando gli Stati Uniti. Ma, lo si sospettava ma adesso è chiarissimo, negli USA non comanda il Presidente.


Condivido tutto!


----------



## Martoriato (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è la mappa che mostra la diffusione di miliardari al mondo. Siamo al terzo posto tra i paesi europei. 43 contro i 39 della Francia, i 31 del Brasile, i 64 del Giappone, i 25 dell'Australia, i 120 della Germania, i 50 dell'United Kingdom...


Che mi frega dei miliardari????


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Che mi frega dei miliardari????


Appunto,vuol solo dire che vi è  una profonda sperequazione sociale; i ricchi sempre più ricchi ed i poveri sempre più poveri. Con in mezzo la classe media che si avvicina alla povertà . Ma questo è tipico dei sistemi capitalisti o neoliberali.....


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> negli USA non comanda il Presidente.


Per fortuna direi...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Per fortuna direi...


Eccone uno che ha capito tutto! :up:
Svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Martoriato (1 Marzo 2018)

Questo topic e' diventata una commovente lezione di geografia,sono saltati fuori nomi di localita' italiane da nord a sud,citazioni della guerra,concentrazione di miliardari,figli mezzi milanesi e mezzi italiani e filippini etc etc. Ma alla fine si perde il concetto fondamentale,ovvero che noi italiani non serviamo a un cazzo,ne a noi stessi ne agli altri. E' che io ho comunque una situazione professionale privilegiata,altrimenti se dovessi fare l'impiegato per 11 mesi l'anno il passaporto italiano l'avrei gia' buttato nel cesso e sarei rimasto all'estero.

http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2013/0...sta-italia-malato-psichiatrico_n_3712591.html


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Questo topic e' diventata una commovente lezione di geografia,sono saltati fuori nomi di localita' italiane da nord a sud,citazioni della guerra,concentrazione di miliardari,figli mezzi milanesi e mezzi italiani e filippini etc etc. Ma alla fine si perde il concetto fondamentale,ovvero che noi italiani non serviamo a un cazzo,ne a noi stessi ne agli altri. E' che io ho comunque una situazione professionale privilegiata,altrimenti se dovessi fare l'impiegato per 11 mesi l'anno il passaporto italiano l'avrei gia' buttato nel cesso e sarei rimasto all'estero.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2013/0...sta-italia-malato-psichiatrico_n_3712591.html


non venirmi a dire che sei stato in Francia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non venirmi a dire che sei stato in Francia


Ma qui si mangia bene


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

non solo quello.   basterebbe smetterla con l'autorazzismo


----------



## Martoriato (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non venirmi a dire che sei stato in Francia


Stati Uniti.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Stati Uniti.


Stati Uniti vuol dire 4566 cose diverse.   che zona?


----------



## Martoriato (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Stati Uniti vuol dire 4566 cose diverse.   che zona?


Ah capisco,vuoi farmi dire Louisiana,Tennesse etc etc,le zone depresse. No no tranquillo,costa ovest,midwest e new england,le zone civili,quelle con la pelle bianca.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah capisco,vuoi farmi dire Louisiana,Tennesse etc etc,le zone depresse. No no tranquillo,costa ovest,midwest e new england,le zone civili,quelle con la pelle bianca.


sono tutte zone civili, ma i livelli ed i concetti di civiltà divergono parecchio a seconda della zona, a volta anche all'interno di uno stesso stato, prendi l'esempio della città di Detroit rispetto al Michigan rurale della parte centrale ed occidentale.   


 che sulla costa ovest siano tutti di pelle bianca permettimi di dubitarne.   almeno qualche partita dell'NFL sei riuscito a vederla?


----------



## Martoriato (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sulla costa ovest siano tutti di pelle bianca permettimi di dubitarne.   almeno qualche partita dell'NFL sei riuscito a vederla?


No non mi interessava,ho visto boxe e rodei a volonta'.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

io a vedere i Patriots ci sarei andato, anche un rodeo però visto sul campo ha il suo perchè


----------

